# Tonight Iowa vs Iowa State (NCAA Wrestling)



## UFC 100 (Mar 11, 2008)

This should be a great dual tonight #1 vs #2. I think that Iowa will take this dual fairly easily though there just so deep it's insane. Plus how can you bet against Tom Brands:thumbsup: Go Hawks!


----------

